# Kindle Hint: Kindlebook/Amazon purchases You CAN pay with PayPal...HERE's How...



## sjc

*Amazon DOESN'T accept PayPal.* Here's how you *Can* use *PayPal* to pay (I've done it many times): *If* you have $$ in your PayPal account:

If you want to buy Kindlebooks (or anything from Amazon for that matter) and you want to pay using PayPal --*even though Amazon doesn't accept PayPal....* here's how to do it:

PayPal: Get the PayPal Plug In 
Generate a a "Secure Card" (can either generate a one-time card or a multi-use card to keep on file with Amazon)
*Just for Amazon (I don't trust other sites) I use the multi-use option (Other sites I use the one-time option)
Then when checking out: Pay USING that GENERATED CARD
It will use the $$ in your PayPal account

*I use my Ebay sales profits $$ and use PayPal account to buy KindleBooks sort of like having an Ebay/Paypal Coinstar for Amazon...lol.


----------



## chynared21

*Awesome tip sjc...thanks!*


----------



## sjc

Thanks...You're Welcome.


----------



## Angela

I have used my PayPal plug in to make purchases from non-PayPal sites, but never thought about using it on Amazon!


----------



## sjc

Angela:
It's a wise idea; because it gives you more payment options, if you have credits or $$ on your PayPal account.  I have wanted books but didn't want to pull the cash out of my pocket so-to-speak; so I came up with the plan of using my PayPal credit funds instead...it turned out to be a great work-around for a site that doesn't accept PayPal; better to use $$ in the kitty than cash.


----------



## Angela

Thanks for the hint sjc!


----------



## Marci

Where does one get this Paypal plugin, and is it compatible with Safari/Apple?

And how is this different from using a CC [credit card]? I'm trying to use my CC less and cash more. I am very reluctant thought to use my banking accounts for PayPal purposes for security & more than a dash of paranoia 

Honest questions.

Thanks for the info,

Marci


----------



## sjc

*Marci:*
First of all; I sent you a personal message make sure you read it.

To answer your questions:

FIRST... ****IMPORTANT note: I have a separate checking account that I use for any internet transactions that I keep the bare minimum in...this will guarantee that if I should ever get hacked...they can't attack my main account. I also have a separate credit card that only has a set $500 limit just for internet purchasing this way my $15,000 card can't possibly be used fraudulently. *

1. It is safer than putting your credit card number over the internet; if you use a one time deal nobody can use it or access it and it is only good once and only for the $$ amount you have in the "kitty" sort of like how your debit card is only good for what is in your account.

2. You have to be a member of PayPal

3. Once a member they will prompt you to sign up for the *plug in*

4. You get a choice (each time) of creating a one shot deal or a multiple use card. I use the multiple use for Amazon, because I trust them (and the most anyone can possibly take is my "kitty" money); one shot deal for sites I am leery of

5. Say for example you sell something on EBay for instance: and you get $40 dollars for it: That $40 goes into your PayPal account; now you can in turn, use that $40 to buy on Amazon even though they don't accept PayPal, by generating the secure card. You benefit by using your profits to pay for Amazon goods and not having to have a "charge" on your credit card, hence, a bill on your back. You can turn your junk into gold, literally.

6. The secure card creates a credit card number for one time (or multi) use and you don't give out your credit card numbers.

7. It's basically a way around using PayPal for sites that don't accept PayPal.

8. You can throw money into your PayPal account at anytime

Do you get it? Feel free to ask any other questions.

PERFECT EXAMPLE: I bought something on EBay...had to return...The $$ credit was in my PayPal account; I in turn bought Kindlebooks with it even though Amazon doesn't accept PayPal the plug-in was a workaround.


----------



## AlwaysHopeful

I never knew this!
I have been trying to figure out how to use my PayPal dollars for
my kindle purchases!!
Thanks so much!


----------



## AcBush

Extremely good information....props to the OP.


----------



## sjc

Thank you...and your welcome.  
I wouldn't brag to Amazon about this workaround


----------



## AlwaysHopeful

And certainly not to PayPal either!!


----------



## sjc

For sure


----------

